# The THR22 "Count me in"/Anticipation thread



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a place where all of you who have waited so long can rejoice!


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's a place where all of you who have waited so long can rejoice!


Add me to the list :grin: only if my lifetime Tivo is still active & the THR22-100 is faster


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Lifetime won't get you out of the new $5 tivo fee. Just the $7 dvr fee.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

ub1934 said:


> Add me to the list :grin: only if my lifetime Tivo is still active & the THR22-100 is faster


Lifetime service is only good on the DVR you purchased it for. Lifetime service does not transfer from one DVR to another. It's not such a good deal when you figure the typical DVR will be obsolete anyway in 2-3 years. Count me in for the new TiVo when it's available in Charlotte NC.


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

Not true, I had a old-school DVR where you plugged the receiver in s-video, then transferred that to my HR10-250. It still says on my directv account LIFETIME TIVO.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

iotp said:


> Not true, I had a old-school DVR where you plugged the receiver in s-video, then transferred that to my HR10-250. It still says on my directv account LIFETIME TIVO.


You may be right but when I switched to cable and purchased 3 TiVo HD's the TiVo customer service rep told me lifetime service was not tranferable from one DVR to another. Therefore I refused it and bought the one year plan.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

Lifetime service for DirecTiVo units in the early days was purchased per-box from TiVo Inc, not DirecTV.

Later, the Lifetime service was handed off from TiVo to DirecTV and became Lifetime DirecTiVo service per DirecTV account, for all DirecTiVo units on the account.

More recently, the Lifetime service started also covering DirecTV DVRs (non-TiVo), again all DVRs on the same DirecTV account.

On my recent statement it shows as, "DIRECTV DVR Service Lifetime - $0.00"

I know this because I have passed through all of these iterations myself.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I am looking forward to the the DBSTalk first look to help me decide. Count me as very interested at this point.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And... I'm working very hard on getting that first look to you. You know how it is, paying job, real life, :lol:


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Count me in. I'm not in a "select market" city, so I won't be eligible to get it tomorrow, but I'm definitely planning to switch from cable to DirecTV as soon as it shows up as available to me.

Bob


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the $5 TiVo fee per box or per household?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

drumdude said:


> Is the $5 TiVo fee per box or per household?


Per box.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> Per box.


That adds up quick. Three TiVo's means $15 for me.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

What markets are they making this available to? I've had a Lifetime subscription with my old 1st generation TIVO for 11 years. Last year, in anticipation of this happening, they promised me a discount on a Lifetime Directivo, when it hit the market. I bet that's one promise that got lost in the neverending binary of the WWW.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

See below:



Stuart Sweet said:


> On December 8, these markets are expected to have TiVo availability:
> 
> Chicago IL
> Denver CO
> ...


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

ub1934 said:


> Add me to the list :grin: only if my lifetime Tivo is still active & the THR22-100 is faster


faster than what?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> faster than what?


I am assuming faster than the stock HR22-100.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Consider me one of those people who had one of the DirecTiVo 2 (a HDVR2) in August, 2003 (after switching from Dish Network). Within two months, I had swapped the hard drive from a 40GB to a 160GB hard drive. Four months later, I had put in a second 160GB hard drive. (This increased the SD recording capacity from ~35 hours to ~243 hours.) It was a sad day when I had to retire the DVR due to a bad tuner and a SWiM upgrade. If it has the same functionality as that DirecTiVo, I would be happy. If it had the DirecTV Video on Demand, I would be very happy.

Folks, I really, really _tried_ to like the SD versions of the DirecTV DVRs, both the non-SWiM and SWiM versions (I think they were the 22 versions). Being a movie buff, I would record plenty of movies off TCM and Fox Movie Channel. The DirecTV DVRs just simply did not fit my workflow. Heres why:
I could limit my listings to just the "Channels I Receive". I could deselect the channels that I had no desire or access in watching such as the Spanish, non-subscribed Premium channels, or the shopping channels.
One trick that I used on the DirecTiVo was to do a search by category. So, I would bring up all the movies, and select the ones I wanted to see. With that DirecTV DVR, even though I had "deselected" the Spanish channels, it would still come up with movies such as _28 días después_ from the Spanish package that I did not subscribe to.
Another trick I used was to go through the text listing of a particular channel for movies on TCM. While I could bring up the listing, somehow, after selecting the movie to recording, it would go back to the beginning of the list.
30 second skip that is an actual 30 second skip, not a 30 second fast forward.
When that DirecTV DVR hit recording capacity, panicked, rebooted, and erased all of my recordings, I simply picked up the phone, and returned it to DirecTV. That was around April. I have not had a DirecTV received in my room since.

Now, there are a couple of things that prevent me from grabbing the new DirecTiVo. The first one is that I don't have a HD television (yet!). The second is the fact that it only has a 500GB hard drive, and I would really love to have a 1 TB drive. Unfortunately, the current pricing for hard drives is somewhat insane, thus I have to wait a while.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

codespy said:


> I am assuming faster than the stock HR22-100.


As compared to the old GUI or the new HD one?


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Order away folks! If you're lucky enough to be in the ten cities!
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

I also notice that DirecTV just listed their own new DVR. It's called the HMC HD DVR (HR34). Interesting coincidence.


----------



## stephen431 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about it...

I'm in Phoenix. I still have 2 SD DirecTiVos up and running (with one backup on a shelf). 

I want to wait until some reviews come in before I add it to the Christmas list. 

I really wish this thing could have SOME of the Premier features.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"drumdude" said:


> I also notice that DirecTV just listed their own new DVR. It's called the HMC HD DVR (HR34). Interesting coincidence.


Its awfully hard for anyone to choose a TiVo over a hr34, when you consider the differences in them. I hope DirecTV releases the sales umbels of those two boxes at some point next year, but I doubt they will.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

Word of advice, don't try to it order by calling the DirecTV hotline. Their software is forcing a $49 installation fee and charging shipping. I ordered it from directv.com and got charged $216 only, the $199 price plus tax, no charge for professional installation and no charge for shipping.

I'm updating a Phillips SDR7000 with the the THR 22. The Phillips is dead - I tried to do it through the Protection Plan, but the SD-Tivo was only eligible for replacement with another SD-DVR. Oh well - it was worth a shot.

I was on the phone with the case management people for an hour and a half. She answered a lot of questions about the unit for me. She also confirmed that my Lifetime Tivo service is going to be honored, so I shouldn't see the additional $5 charge. She had to do some forensic accounting through my history to find the correct "code" that confirmed I was enrolled in the Lifetime Tivo service and then she made a big note of it all over my account so it won't accidentally be charged when the update is processed.

I also found a lot of answers here:

directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver
directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/compare_receivers


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"SpewHole" said:


> Word of advice, don't try to it order by calling the DirecTV hotline. Their software is forcing a $49 installation fee and charging shipping. I ordered it from directv.com and got charged $216 only, the $199 price plus tax, no charge for professional installation and no charge for shipping.
> 
> I'm updating a Phillips SDR7000 with the the THR 22. The Phillips is dead - I tried to do it through the Protection Plan, but the SD-Tivo was only eligible for replacement with another SD-DVR. Oh well - it was worth a shot.
> 
> ...


Interesting. So they are going to waive both the TiVo fee and the dvr fee for you? Because they are two different things. If so that's great for people, but I just think everyone should wait to rejoice till they actually see it n their bills.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> Interesting. So they are going to waive both the TiVo fee and the dvr fee for you? Because they are two different things. If so that's great for people, but I just think everyone should wait to rejoice till they actually see it n their bills.


Thanks for pointing that out. Besides lifetime Tivo service, the lifetime DVR service is also active on my account, granted I keep the PREMIER package. It shows up on my bill as follows:

11/12 12/11 PREMIER Monthly 114.99 
11/12 12/11 DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00

We never owned non-Tivo DVR's with our DirecTV system until earlier this year. Our Tivo boxes were all bought outright from Best Buy and Circuit City. I'm pretty sure the lifetime Tivo service was bundled into the purchase of the receivers, as it was something that was advertised on the outside of the box and the units were quite expensive at the time. And for the past six years, we never saw a DVR or Tivo charge on our DirecTV bill despite having 4, then 5, fully functional SD-Tivo receivers.

Earlier this year, when we finally added a non-Tivo DVR, the agent who processed my order messed up my account by cancelling my grandfather lifetime service and then we started seeing the $7 DVR charge. I had to go through hell and high water to get it deactivated because it's not a service that is available any longer so a standard rep couldn't just fix it for me. My case was referred to an account manager who was able to determine by the billing code that was used when my lifetime service was accidentally cancelled that it was in fact something I was enrolled in and he reversed the account back to that date to reactivate that billing method.

During today's phone call, the case management agent was very emphatic about how lifetime Tivo and lifetime DVR are two separate things and how the Tivo fee is in addition to the DVR service fee. She explained that having lifetime DVR service would not waive the $5 Tivo fee. But then she found a billing code in my history that the account manager who had fixed my billing method earlier this year had notated, and she said that showed that I was enrolled in the Lifetime Tivo service, not just the lifetime DVR service, and she confirmed that the $5 Tivo fee wouldn't be charged. To make things easier for the next agent, she made some very large notes about my Tivo Lifetime service on the top of my account history.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"SpewHole" said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Besides lifetime Tivo service, the lifetime DVR service is also active on my account, granted I keep the PREMIER package. It shows up on my bill as follows:
> 
> 11/12 12/11 PREMIER Monthly 114.99
> 11/12 12/11 DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00
> ...


Ah. See you have both services for free on your account. I know someone on here said they simply changed the term, but I don't think they ever did. I think what they did do for some people was convert their TiVo free to a dvr free when they upgraded a receiver away form TiVo. Like I said, it should be interesting to see how all this pans out over the long haul.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> Ah. See you have both services for free on your account. I know someone on here said they simply changed the term, but I don't think they ever did. I think what they did do for some people was convert their TiVo free to a dvr free when they upgraded a receiver away form TiVo. Like I said, it should be interesting to see how all this pans out over the long haul.


Yeah...it's one of those wait-and-see things. I think you are right, though. I think that when I added the non-Tivo DVR to my account earlier this year, that my Lifetime Tivo service was somehow extended to include Lifetime DVR service. It sounds like DirecTV is honoring it only one-way: if you enrolled in Lifetime Tivo and add a non-Tivo box, you get the Lifetime DVR as well(?) But if you enroll in Lifetime DVR and then add a Tivo box, you do not get the Lifetime Tivo service. Very interesting take on things. It makes sense so it's probably true.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Why would you need professional installation? Just plug in the box and call Directv to active it is all you need to do I would think.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Why would you need professional installation? Just plug in the box and call Directv to active it is all you need to do I would think.


I am capable of doing a swap-out without professional installation, but I have opted for it because it is free and because this is not a standard swap-out, but, in fact, an upgrade.

I am upgrading from SD to HD, so a different satellite (Slimine) may need to be used on the roof of my apartment building. And when my SD box _was_ working, one of the feeds was getting poor reception, so I'd rather a tech come out and address the exterior hardware issues, connect me to the appropriate satellite using the existing wiring, and reposition if necessary for best reception. Also, I wasn't sure if the little adapters would be needed for the coaxials before being plugged into the reciever, like for some of the DirecTV HD boxes. The case management agent ended up confirming that those adapters aren't necessary for the Tivo-HD units.

And my local installation team are very on-point. We call them out whenever we have an issue, and everything is covered by the protection plan so we never pay any extra fees. They even walk the apartment before they're done, making sure all of our boxes are in working order.

So I revert, why not have professional installation? I'd be really bummed if I received the box and the had to wait additional days for a service call to be honored. And I'm pretty sure if I had opted for self-swap installation, unless I also paid for 2-Day Air and Saturday delivery, I wouldn't have gotten the box until at least Monday. Professional installation enabled me to get the box on Saturday and I'm content with that.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Araxen said:


> Why would you need professional installation? Just plug in the box and call Directv to active it is all you need to do I would think.


You need someone to come and install? Isn't it plug and play, call in and activate.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

Maleman said:


> You need someone to come and install? Isn't it plug and play, call in and activate.


I don't understand your question/comment. I already responded to this question when Araxen asked it. My response is right above your comment, so it's a little unclear how you could have missed it...

It just doesn't seem productive to this conversation to re-ask a question that not only was already asked by someone else, but was then answered. Or were you directing your question at Araxen since you quoted him?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, let's not be rude to each other-- let's get back to anticipating!


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

SpewHole said:


> I don't understand your question/comment. I already responded to this question when Araxen asked it. My response is right above your comment, so it's a little unclear how you could have missed it...
> 
> It just doesn't seem productive to this conversation to re-ask a question that not only was already asked by someone else, but was then answered. Or were you directing your question at Araxen since you quoted him?


LOL because I read the post as a question...thats why I responded.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, let's not be rude to each other-- let's get back to anticipating!


Speaking of going back to anticipating, that's what I've had to do. The tech showed up at my door with a non-Tivo HR box, called his supervisor, waited around for ten minutes, then left and said I should wait for a phone call.

I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Back around 2005 my friend got me hooked on DVR's by giving me a used Tivo SD-DVR with a broken harddrive. I dropped a drive in it and did the hacks to load the OS on it and got it activated with D*.

It was sweet, but it was SD and not HD. Sadly, D* at the time wanted some crazy $$$ for a Tivo HD-DVR and I balked. (Thankgod, that mpeg2 model was a dead end! ) I jumped over to Time Warner instead with their DVR with the crappy 1980's UI but it worked and there was no up front $$$ and great monthly rates.

A couple years went by and D* got their prices in line so I came back into the fold. The DVR was way better then Time Warners but still not as slick as the Tivo. But as the years went by they really stepped up their game with the whole house DVR and HD GUI.

So I gotta ask, why is Tivo relevant anymore? Other then the Like/Dislike feature, I don't recall anything special that I don't now have with D*'s house brand DVR.

What am I missing that should make me say "I'm in"?

Note: I did read the PDF presentation.


----------



## ukor (Dec 17, 2006)

Not much as far as I can see. It is like a time warp back to early 2000. I was a die hard TiVo junky, but I have to say I hardly miss it now. The current DVRs a very functional and after ten years the New TiVo is basically unchanged.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

Got our TiVo HD today and you do need the b-band converters to get the HD channels, that is what my tech person said and she was right because as soon as I hooked them up we succeeded in getting it all working. Before that it was sticking on the software download. Anyway I borrowed one of the converters from the hr20 (had an extra on hand) and the new box is now working great.

I did my own install but I understand your reasons. Good luck.



SpewHole said:


> I am capable of doing a swap-out without professional installation, but I have opted for it because it is free and because this is not a standard swap-out, but, in fact, an upgrade.
> 
> I am upgrading from SD to HD, so a different satellite (Slimine) may need to be used on the roof of my apartment building. And when my SD box _was_ working, one of the feeds was getting poor reception, so I'd rather a tech come out and address the exterior hardware issues, connect me to the appropriate satellite using the existing wiring, and reposition if necessary for best reception. Also, I wasn't sure if the little adapters would be needed for the coaxials before being plugged into the reciever, like for some of the DirecTV HD boxes. The case management agent ended up confirming that those adapters aren't necessary for the Tivo-HD units.
> 
> ...


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

So far, when it's not trying (and failing) to download the FW update (to 018A), the DTivo HD box is what I expected. Not, it's not cutting edge technology. But it has the original Tivo UI, which my wife prefers, and it smoothly uses the FF and Rewind functions, which is great for sports fans such as myself. I may even have to use it for sports, rather than the HR23-100 I just got for 3D.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

lily10 said:


> So far, when it's not trying (and failing) to download the FW update (to 018A), the DTivo HD box is what I expected. Not, it's not cutting edge technology. But it has the original Tivo UI, which my wife prefers, and it smoothly uses the FF and Rewind functions, which is great for sports fans such as myself. I may even have to use it for sports, rather than the HR23-100 I just got for 3D.


Lily10,

Do you mind me asking how much upfront you had to pay to get the tivo unit? Also if you are or are not under contract did you have to extend in order to get the unit?

Thanks


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Boobie1998 said:


> Lily10,
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much upfront you had to pay to get the tivo unit? Also if you are or are not under contract did you have to extend in order to get the unit?
> 
> Thanks


Look at post number 45 on this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199334&page=2

Unless a csr cuts you a deal it is 199.00 for the lease acquisition, a 2 year commitment and a 5.00 a month additonal charge for the TIVO - unless you have a grandfathered lifetime tivo


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> Look at post number 45 on this thread
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199334&page=2
> 
> Unless a csr cuts you a deal it is 199.00 for the lease acquisition, a 2 year commitment and a 5.00 a month additonal charge for the TIVO - unless you have a grandfathered lifetime tivo


Thanks for the info. It's a lot to decide. Especially with another 2 year commitment. Still curious if lily10 got a deal


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

Hurray! Finally HD Sports with sensible trick play.

Sure seems odd it took D* so long to get a product that could do this well especially given their great exclusive sports packages. But, I"m happy to have it (or soon since not in my region yet).


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Boobie1998 said:


> Thanks for the info. It's a lot to decide. Especially with another 2 year commitment. Still curious if lily10 got a deal


No, I didn't get a deal. I paid $199 for the HD Tivo, but mainly because I had just gotten an HR23-100 for the 3D capabilities for $99, half price. Only one deal per DVR it seems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lily10 said:


> Got our TiVo HD today and you do need the b-band converters to get the HD channels, that is what my tech person said and she was right because as soon as I hooked them up we succeeded in getting it all working. Before that it was sticking on the software download. Anyway I borrowed one of the converters from the hr20 (had an extra on hand) and the new box is now working great.
> 
> I did my own install but I understand your reasons. Good luck.


You need b-band converters if you have a non-SWM system.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

The technician is here fiddling around with the dishes on the roof. I should finally have a working box in the next hour or so. In the meantime, I noticed there are two ethernet inputs on the back of the receiver. Why two?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR21/HR22 design has always had two ports. At one point we were recommending people use the second port as a passthrough but that causes problems. I would completely ignore port #2.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You need b-band converters if you have a non-SWM system.


Yes, but not the external ones on the HRE23, it seems, because they are built-in, right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR23 is the only DVR that does not need B-Band converters because it has internal wideband tuners.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

I can tell you that I put up a fight and got the new Tivo box for nothing, and they waived the requirement to start a new 24 month commitment. It wasn't easy, but I got it done. You can too.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"corvair61" said:


> I can tell you that I put up a fight and got the new Tivo box for nothing, and they waived the requirement to start a new 24 month commitment. It wasn't easy, but I got it done. You can too.


Yeah, maybe you got the up front waived, but I doubt the commitment. You will want to callback after oinstall and verify it.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well you go on doubting. I got both waived, and I installed myself on Monday. 

Maybe your frustration is the fact you had to make the commitment? 

There is no reason for ANYONE to take on the new commitment for this box. They will waive it, regardless of what this person believes or doubts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

corvair61,

Please give others the benefit of the doubt, just as you ask them to give you the benefit of the doubt. Every situation is different and just because you got your fees waived, doesn't mean others can. It just means that it's possible.

I know that leasing this box is supposed to trigger a new commitment, and I would simply advise everyone who is told otherwise to check within 30 days to make sure their commitments were not extended.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

No, I don't give someone the benefit of the doubt in challenging my statements. They are true. I got what I claimed. 

I certainly am not some special case. I pushed hard, yes. But so can ANYBODY. 

So if some doubter out there wants to pay $199.00 and get the extra 24 month agreement, go for it. 

For the others that are listening, you don't have to do either. They will relent.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

<-- Waiting for the "D* screwed me" thread!


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just called to double check since so many so-called experts are leery. It was confirmed that I do not have a new 24 month commitment. 

So once again, for the non-experts. Put pressure on them. They will drop the commitment.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"corvair61" said:


> I just called to double check since so many so-called experts are leery. It was confirmed that I do not have a new 24 month commitment.
> 
> So once again, for the non-experts. Put pressure on them. They will drop the commitment.


I think you very much took my post incorrectly. I wasn't challenging what you said, I was simply relaying some important info. Many people have been told that in the past, with all kinds of different boxes and then after several months discovered that the commitment was actually restarted even though they where told it would not. I was simply suggesting you follow up latter on to make sure that the system didn't put you in a new commitment even though bayou where told it wouldn't. this happens far more often than not. I'm glad you where able to call in and verify it after you reinstall. If I where you, I'd call after 6 weeks again, just to make sure.

With that said, since you seem to think i had an issue getting a tivo, let me be clear. I would never worry about having a commitment for getting a TiVo, because I wold never even consider picking up something that i personally think is terrible, handicapped, and not worth my time, much less any of my money. But I am glad they are offering it for people who really want it for some reason, even though it is just far to inferior to even consider for any reason for me.

Oh, and they won't get rid of the commitment for everyone. Your history with them probably has something to do with it.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

It has nothing to do with history with them. Either you have the stones to demand what you want from them, or you pay their price. It sounds like you pay their price. 

I have no problem with people paying for stuff they do not have to. I'm just not going to do it. I was told NO WAY I'd get a box in TX, NO WAY I'd get out of the commitment and that it would cost $199.00. They caved each on each. I have no special skills. 

So you have at it brother

As for your superiority complex regarding the Tivo box.......well I think we can all see it speaks for itself.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please take this discussion to private message. Let's keep this thread clear for people who want to express their anticipation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Once more, private conversations should go to private message. I apologize for having to delete several posts.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still on the fence, but leaning towards getting one. The lack of MRV really is my only problem. I lived without it for a long time, but now that I've had it I know I'll miss it. But I think having suggestions back will help mitigate that. I'll probably only replace my HR21-700 and keep the 2 HR24-500s. 

To me, as mentioned, suggestions is probably my biggest plus on the Tivo. The unlimited number of season passes is another major plus for me. Being able to scan OTA channels is another plus for me. 

MRV is really the only minus I see. The HDGUI is a non-issue to me. The lack of picture in the guide and menus is actually a plus to me. 

I haven't made my decision yet, but I'm leaning pretty hard at this point.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

The new box does not have a connection for Antennae. At least as far as I can see.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

corvair61 said:


> Hi Lilydog10,
> I know how you are feeling. I joined the forum the other day when I received the new box. I was excited and wanted to talk about Tivo. Instead I've spent my time defending my comments from the people that spend their days on this site. They seem to think every comment made, particularly by newcomers like us, needs a comment from them. It is sort of funny. They cannot see themselves for what they are. Really just Know-it-all bullies.
> 
> So how do you like the new box? My old Tivo had died on Thanksgiving morning. So I only had to use a non Tivo box for a few weeks, but that was painful. It really is not that bad. The big problem is that I would use the remote and nothing would happen. I'd click and click and nothing. Then just when you are totally frustrated several clicks would execute. If it were not for that simple problem, I'd have no issue.
> ...


I'm glad you were able to get your box without the $199 fee. Was it the Cancellation Department that obliged you? I wish I has pushed for it myself, but I didn't think it was possible. In my experience, threatening to cancel can be an effective end-means when all else fails. When my Phillips DSR7000 broke and I ordered a replacement DSR704 from Weaknees in 2007, DirecTV tried to force me to get a new Access Card. They kept claiming they couldn't activate the old card, but after I threatened to cancel my entire service, they transferred me to a customer care rep who "tried one more time" and the access card suddenly magically worked. I saved paying $25 for a new access card and being locked into another 24-months.

And then earlier this year, the phone reps tricked me by leasing me an HR box with a special deal for only $100, never mentioning the word 'lease' or the $6 fee, leading me to believe that I was buying the box outright. So when I called and expressed my disappoinment at being deceived, they said they would make it good by waiving my DVR fee for 6 months. I have Lifetime DVR, so the idiot rep killed that and recoded it so I was getting charged for DVR service, then put me in for 6-months DVR for free. I almost lost my sanity getting that corrected. They even called my bluff when I said I'd cancel, and deactivated my boxes. But the following day, one of those magical customer care people got in touch with me and was able to correct my billing method by corresponding with an account manager to make everything square.

Kudos to you for getting what you wanted out of DirecTV. I'm a little jealous, but I made out pretty good. I used the Protection Plan to have them replace my broken DSR704 with an R16, which I installed in the other room where we had a non-DVR SD Samsung. Then I put the THR-22 where the DSR704 was. I'm content for now. I may wean myself from downloading everything as 720p MKVs and actually use the box for what it was intended. 60 hours is quite a limitation, though.

So far, certain programming seems a bit over-compressed and I have noticed mild macroblocking during some of the action sequences. Especially the American Horror Story I recorded; there was a lot of banding and what looked like MPG noise. Dexter, on the other hand, looked sharper on the THR-22 then it did as a 720p MKV. This probably has more to do with how the channel is transmitted/received from DirecTV then it has to do with the box. I'll continue to compare and contrast, but for now, I finallly have a way again to add my "ratings" to the shows I enjoy, even if I end up downloading and watching the MKV instead.

Only issues so far: the gray sidebar/paneling keeps appearing even though I set it to black. And my Active Channel is 4:3 SD even though the manual shows it as 16:9.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

corvair61 said:


> The new box does not have a connection for Antennae. At least as far as I can see.


I already own 2 AM21s.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Im in if I can find one


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would you need those if you get local channels with Directv? 

My old HR10-250 had the antennae input and could record the HD OTA channels, so I guess I never went looking for a solution like the AM21.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Quite frankly, the mods here are NOT going to remove anyone for expressing their opinion. However, they WILL remove anyone who rams the point down other people's throats and shows extreme arrogance while doing it - and in a thread that has nothing to do with it.

If I may offer my humble opinion, I would give it a rest. We know what you think, already!

Oh, and insulting people is not going to be in a newbie's favor either.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone that starts with "If I may offer my humble opinion," is generally not really humble. 

As for the newbie part. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Thank you for the laugh. I needed it. 

I've insulted nobody.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

This is your idea of not insulting anyone?

19 posts hardly qualifies you as anything but a newbie.

Anyway, I'm not getting sucked into immature games played by an obvious troll, so have at it, I'm out.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

corvair61 said:


> Why would you need those if you get local channels with Directv?
> 
> My old HR10-250 had the antennae input and could record the HD OTA channels, so I guess I never went looking for a solution like the AM21.


To save money they took out the OTA tuner. Most people didn't need it. For the people that did need it, they made the AM21 which hooks up via USB. When I bought mine DirecTV didn't have all my local channels available in HD. Now they are except they still don't have any of the sub channels. Here in Chicago there is actually a lot of content on the sub channels.

And for some reason, DirecTV has decided that even if I have an AM21 that I can only get the sub channels that they decide I can have. There is no scan option for OTA, you just get what they decide you can get. For some reason, they allow me to get 2 different channels that are basically 24 hour weather radar, but not a channel that shows great old TV shows or movies 24 hours a day.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

I had never heard of the AM21 until you mentioned it. The fact it cannot bring ALL the local channels would bug me. But I understand the need for it now.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

corvair61 said:


> I had never heard of the AM21 until you mentioned it. The fact it cannot bring ALL the local channels would bug me. But I understand the need for it now.


It can, it's a limitation of the DirecTV receiver. But the new Tivo can get all the channels when using one. That's why I said that was a plus to me.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Look, you jumped on me. Which is certainly not humble. 

I'd like to discuss Tivo and Directv. I made a post the other day and I was jumped all over by people that seem to think they know more than I do. Just because you post here does not mean you know more than someone else. Since that post I've had to defend myself with a number of private messages. 

I have attacked nobody.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahhhhh. So you will get the new Tivo box and continue to use the AM21 and get all the OTA HD channels. Now I get it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dude, learn to use the quote button, it's not hard.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Dude, learn to use the quote button, it's not hard.


How's that, Spicoli, uh dude, (using the quote button)? You need to post even more insults? I thought they had been cleaned up. Give the guy a break. All the THR22 haters/DBST graybeards, can we move on? This is the "I am dumb and happy to have the new Tivo HD DVR" thread, right? So anyone who either is too smart to lease it (unlike we dumbells) or doesn't even like the idea of its existence, there are other threads where you can ladle on your scorn ... in heavy doses. Have at it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lilydog10 said:


> You need to post even more insults?


1. It's not an insult.
2. It's my first post in this thread, so even if it was, how would it be considered "more"?

It's common courtesy to quote when responding to someone (in any thread), so that the reader knows what the person is talking about. Surely, you can understand that, right?

He makes this post:

"Ahhhhh. So you will get the new Tivo box and continue to use the AM21 and get all the OTA HD channels. Now I get it."

Directly after one of his own posts. Is he talking to himself? Who is he responding to?

He makes this post:

"Look, you jumped on me. Which is certainly not humble.", apparently to midas69 (who had the post right before him), but midas didn't jump on him at all. Why is he mad at midas?

Do you see how quoting would help now? If not, I can try my best to explain it to you further.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you all feel the need to discuss this further please take it to PM.

Please get back to the topic.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Trying to. Isn't the topic "count me in" and "anticipating" the THR22? If so, why is anyone posting here who has a problem with the box, or even just the concept of it? I don't get it. So far, the THR22 we obtained is working perfectly, humming along, working as expected (once the FW update was fixed). So to reiterate, count me in re the THR22, and the anticipation has been rewarded.

Plus, when there is an HD picture on the screen, it looks just like the picture coming from the HR23! Shocking.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, all, stop and reboot. This is the thread for those who are happy to get a TiVo. If we can't keep to that topic, that's when I have to become a big meanie.

Personal comments to each other belong in private message. End of discussion.


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

Got one THR22 up and running and my wife is anxiously awaiting the second one on the way.

Annoyed with DirecTV for not just giving us a real Tivo Premier option, but...


----------

